# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hey (:

## muffins

hey guys.

Am new to the forum and relatively quite new to advanced excel? Started a new role which requires me to know macros, vba and stuff and i am very clueless about excel.. so bear with me as I have yet to find a suitable course to attend!


thank you!

----------


## Cutter

Hello muffins, and welcome to the forum.  There are plenty of VBA experts here who will be able to make you look like a star in your new role.  Just be sure, when you're ready to ask for specific help, to start a new thread in the appropriate area.

Enjoy your membership!  :Smilie:

----------


## mubashir aziz

Hi,

IMO, you must start doing small changes in yor existing work book by trying to implement macros and ask guideline from the forum members who are quite generious to sahre their knowledge

----------


## muffins

thank you cutter & aziz.

Yes, am trying to practise at home. But it's so hard to use excel on my macbook and without a mouse





> Hi,
> 
> IMO, you must start doing small changes in yor existing work book by trying to implement macros and ask guideline from the forum members who are quite generious to sahre their knowledge

----------


## mubashir aziz

same is here I've macbook at home but never use excel at home :p 
but i think u can use mouse with your note book  :Confused:

----------


## muffins

> same is here I've macbook at home but never use excel at home :p 
> but i think u can use mouse with your note book



hahah yup i can, but i have been using the trackpad all along..maybe it's time to get a mouse!  :Smilie:

----------

